# Scoot 'n Skip Shenanigans 4



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Scoot 'n Skip Shenanigans 4

​*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Skip and Scoot look really relaxed, taking in a nice breeze, and scenic view without all the wing flapping work. Nothing wrong with being relaxed, even a little lazy after all the work they've done...


----------



## Budgiekeet (Mar 4, 2012)

They just keep getting better and better.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

It's great to see your boys enjoying the good life, maybe they'll go for a swim after landing!


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

Those two have great adventures. i hope peachy gets invited some day lol


----------



## PrincipePio (Jan 21, 2014)

I would be screaming my head off if I were in their position, but it looks like they're taking their adventure in stride. :laugh:


----------



## Impeckable (May 11, 2013)

It's good to see Scoot & Skip relaxing at last, but wait what's that following them at a discreet distance ? 










Could it be that Skip's undoubted skills will be called upon to foil the (as yet unknown) pursuer to once again save the United States, surely Skipper knows they are being followed after all there's now a mysterious red circle around the UFO


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Skipper and Scooter look really relaxed kite flying. The scenery where they are looks like one of the beaches in Victoria Australia but there are so many beaches that look the same. Oh hey Skip and Scooter when are you going to take peachy on your adventure.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Jonah said:



Skip and Scoot look really relaxed, taking in a nice breeze, and scenic view without all the wing flapping work. Nothing wrong with being relaxed, even a little lazy after all the work they've done...

Click to expand...

 Skipper and Scooter do seem to be saving up their energy for their next adventure. I wonder if they are going to be doing something strenuous? 



Budgiekeet said:



They just keep getting better and better. 

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Rick! 



aluz said:



It's great to see your boys enjoying the good life, maybe they'll go for a swim after landing! 

Click to expand...

 Ana, you could be right -- they never remember to tell me what their plans are. 



kcladyz said:



Those two have great adventures. i hope peachy gets invited some day lol

Click to expand...

 Hmmm, I wonder how Sparky and Sunny would feel if Peachy was invited instead of them? :S



PrincipePio said:



I would be screaming my head off if I were in their position, but it looks like they're taking their adventure in stride. :laugh:

Click to expand...

 :laughing: Yeah, I think they love having the "flight" without using their wings.



Impeckable said:



It's good to see Scoot & Skip relaxing at last, but wait what's that following them at a discreet distance ? 










Could it be that Skip's undoubted skills will be called upon to foil the (as yet unknown) pursuer to once again save the United States, surely Skipper knows they are being followed after all there's now a mysterious red circle around the UFO 

Click to expand...

 Wow, Pete-- you really have a good eye to spot that UFO! I hope it's nothing the boys are going to have to deal with soon! 



LynandIndigo said:



Skipper and Scooter look really relaxed kite flying. The scenery where they are looks like one of the beaches in Victoria Australia but there are so many beaches that look the same. Oh hey Skip and Scooter when are you going to take peachy on your adventure.

Click to expand...

 I think Skipper and Scooter may be concerned Peachy would get more attention than they do if they allowed him to join them. *


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Hey Deb. Pete has a good eye. I didn't see that red circle when i clicked in the first time. But it either looks like a bird a plane,UFO or Superman coming to the rescue... hee hee!!!!!


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*Wheee!!!! :jumping1: Sure looks like Great fun! Those 2 certainly display the same unruffled and casual demeanor throughout their strenuous work and their not so strenuous play - couple of cool customers, they are!  (Except for that one moment on the ATV...) :slap:*


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

I think those clever boys have found a way to travel to Australia! They have many budgie friends in numerous parts of Oz waiting to welcome them with open wings.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


LynandIndigo said:



Hey Deb. Pete has a good eye. I didn't see that red circle when i clicked in the first time. But it either looks like a bird a plane,UFO or Superman coming to the rescue... hee hee!!!!!

Click to expand...

 Yes, an "eagle eye" for sure!



SPBudgie said:



Wheee!!!! :jumping1: Sure looks like Great fun! Those 2 certainly display the same unruffled and casual demeanor throughout their strenuous work and their not so strenuous play - couple of cool customers, they are!  (Except for that one moment on the ATV...) :slap:

Click to expand...

 Very true! I think Scooter was a more than bit taken aback by Skipper yelling in the ATV because Skipper usually maintains such a calm persona!



Frankie'sFriend said:



I think those clever boys have found a way to travel to Australia! They have many budgie friends in numerous parts of Oz waiting to welcome them with open wings. 

Click to expand...

 Knowing these two, I wouldn't be a bit surprised to find them back in Australia having another holiday at some point so don't be surprised if they show up on your doorstep!*


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Scoot*

They each need to pack their very own Bug out bag to be ready at a moments notice. I sure would get worn out keeping up with them. Blessings, Jo Ann


----------



## dsavino (Sep 10, 2012)

I love Scooter and Skip's daring-do adventures!! They make it look so easy! And without even one ruffled feather! :2thumbs: Could that possibly be you, Deb, mistaken for a UFO?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Jo Ann said:



They each need to pack their very own Bug out bag to be ready at a moments notice. I sure would get worn out keeping up with them. Blessings, Jo Ann

Click to expand...

 So would I, Jo Ann! Sometimes it wears me out just thinking about everything they might do! 



dsavino said:



I love Scooter and Skip's daring-do adventures!! They make it look so easy! And without even one ruffled feather! :2thumbs: Could that possibly be you, Deb, mistaken for a UFO? 

Click to expand...

 :spy: I'm sorry but I can neither confirm nor deny that!*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

I wouldn't be surprised if the dudes landed their glider on the beach and hit those tasty waves rolling in for a little pipeline action....Banzai....


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

As always the daring duo make it look effortless to us mere mortals and budgies.

In actual fact they are test driving a new drone, which is cleverly disguised as a kite, two harmless looking budgies sitting there for a free ride you say ? No these two actually control this drone by thought allowing them to be able to concentrate on the job at wing rather than tiring themselves needlessly from flight. Stay tuned .....


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Jonah said:



I wouldn't be surprised if the dudes landed their glider on the beach and hit those tasty waves rolling in for a little pipeline action....Banzai....

Click to expand...

 Let's go surfin' now, everybudgie's learnin' how, come on everybudgie with meee!



Pretty boy said:



As always the daring duo make it look effortless to us mere mortals and budgies.

In actual fact they are test driving a new drone, which is cleverly disguised as a kite, two harmless looking budgies sitting there for a free ride you say ? No these two actually control this drone by thought allowing them to be able to concentrate on the job at wing rather than tiring themselves needlessly from flight. Stay tuned .....

Click to expand...

 You are very well-versed in the intricacies of spy-craft, Miss Cathy! :spy: 
I wasn't aware you maintain such a high clearance level. :wow:*


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Indeed I have managed to portray a rather ordinary and slightly wacky persona to the outside world at large. 
But between you and me, I have the skill and acting talents to qualify for an Academy Award :violin::duhh::aus:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Pretty boy said:



Indeed I have managed to portray a rather ordinary and slightly wacky persona to the outside world at large. 
But between you and me, I have the skill and acting talents to qualify for an Academy Award :violin::duhh::aus:

Click to expand...

Perfectly as it should be in my opinion!! :hug:*


----------

